# IBS-A, usually C with leaky gas



## Wonderlust (Aug 17, 2012)

A gastroenterologist told me I have IBS last year, though I pretty much already knew that and have been denying it for years. My biggest problem is leaky gas, but I'm also have C most of the time with occasional bouts of D. I'm often unable to sense the leakage and only notice when I smell it or others around me smell something, in which case I always assume it's me and am terribly embarrassed. I used to get really bloated but not so much anymore. The flatus is awful, like something dying and seems to be worse when I'm trying not to release it and it involuntarily comes out without any sensation of passing gas. Often there is a musty smell, not really typical of farts. I used to think it was very anxiety-related and while I still think anxiety makes it more difficult to manage, I'm also sure it happens when I'm not anxious at all. I often notice the problem when I'm alone in my car, wondering if it may be a kind of motion sickness? I've had a colonoscopy, endoscopy, stool analysis and testing for lactose and celiac. Nothing abnormal has ever been presented, but the gas and constipation continue. I've tried antibiotics, candida diets, juice fasts, FODMAP diet, the antispasmodic buscopan, prayer... each time I come up with something I think is the new solution I get really excited, but nothing has worked. If anyone has suggestions as to what I should try next please give them. Thank you


----------



## rachel007 (Aug 10, 2012)

Wonderlust said:


> A gastroenterologist told me I have IBS last year, though I pretty much already knew that and have been denying it for years. My biggest problem is leaky gas, but I'm also have C most of the time with occasional bouts of D. I'm often unable to sense the leakage and only notice when I smell it or others around me smell something, in which case I always assume it's me and am terribly embarrassed. I used to get really bloated but not so much anymore. The flatus is awful, like something dying and seems to be worse when I'm trying not to release it and it involuntarily comes out without any sensation of passing gas. Often there is a musty smell, not really typical of farts. I used to think it was very anxiety-related and while I still think anxiety makes it more difficult to manage, I'm also sure it happens when I'm not anxious at all. I often notice the problem when I'm alone in my car, wondering if it may be a kind of motion sickness? I've had a colonoscopy, endoscopy, stool analysis and testing for lactose and celiac. Nothing abnormal has ever been presented, but the gas and constipation continue. I've tried antibiotics, candida diets, juice fasts, FODMAP diet, the antispasmodic buscopan, prayer... each time I come up with something I think is the new solution I get really excited, but nothing has worked. If anyone has suggestions as to what I should try next please give them. Thank you


Hello,are you very stressed? Perhaps by your job or school or anything like that? I had symptoms much like yours when I was under lots of stress (for me, it was relationship and school stress) and I didn't see it then, but looking back now I honestly think those things contributed to my upset stomach. Have you tried taking Immodium? Just a half tablet or so, to help curb those occasional bouts of diarrhea. Immodiums have been a godsend for me in the past. I don't know what I would do without them. Have you kept a detailed food diary? I don't think I am lactose intolerant, but several times I have noticed a direct effect that certain types of dairy have on my stomach (diarrhea and terrible foul smelling gas). It is possible to be lactose sensitive, for example, not lactose intolerant. Keeping a diary is annoying, to say the least, but sometimes that is all you can do. Certain foods or combinations of different types of foods can cause unpleasant gastrointestinal symptoms. Have you tried probiotics? I am in the process of trying them, haven't had much luck, but some people have great success with them. The one I found that helped me the most was Phillips Colon Health. It's worth looking into, they are relatively inexpensive. And as for more alternative therapies, possibly try meditation, which helps stress. I would recommend hypnotherapy as I have heard it is extremely effective in treating IBS, but I know it can be very costly. I know it can get expensive, frustrating, and frankly, daunting, to try to find ways to manage IBS symptoms. But keep trying, don't give up hope. I truly believe there is something out there to help everyone. It just takes a lot of searching and patience. Good luck with everything, I wish you the best.


----------



## Wonderlust (Aug 17, 2012)

rachel007 said:


> Hello,are you very stressed? Perhaps by your job or school or anything like that? I had symptoms much like yours when I was under lots of stress (for me, it was relationship and school stress) and I didn't see it then, but looking back now I honestly think those things contributed to my upset stomach. Have you tried taking Immodium? Just a half tablet or so, to help curb those occasional bouts of diarrhea. Immodiums have been a godsend for me in the past. I don't know what I would do without them. Have you kept a detailed food diary? I don't think I am lactose intolerant, but several times I have noticed a direct effect that certain types of dairy have on my stomach (diarrhea and terrible foul smelling gas). It is possible to be lactose sensitive, for example, not lactose intolerant. Keeping a diary is annoying, to say the least, but sometimes that is all you can do. Certain foods or combinations of different types of foods can cause unpleasant gastrointestinal symptoms. Have you tried probiotics? I am in the process of trying them, haven't had much luck, but some people have great success with them. The one I found that helped me the most was Phillips Colon Health. It's worth looking into, they are relatively inexpensive. And as for more alternative therapies, possibly try meditation, which helps stress. I would recommend hypnotherapy as I have heard it is extremely effective in treating IBS, but I know it can be very costly. I know it can get expensive, frustrating, and frankly, daunting, to try to find ways to manage IBS symptoms. But keep trying, don't give up hope. I truly believe there is something out there to help everyone. It just takes a lot of searching and patience. Good luck with everything, I wish you the best.


Thanks for the reply! No, I haven't tried immodium. I don't usually have D anyway, mostly C, but I have tried pepto bismol and GasX, both I didn't find to help much. I've done the food diary thing a few times with little success in pinpointing problem foods. I do know that irregular eating is a problem for me, as well as overeating/ binges. I've tried a Natural Factors probiotic and didn't find it to help much, however, I am wondering if perhaps the refridgerated powder type is better as I've read it is. I attended a mindfulness workshop at my school and use some breathing techniques/ meditation type stuff from that to calm myself down when I'm beginning to worry about my symptoms, I would say it helps a bit. Lately I've just been eating mostly what I want, not taking anything or paying too much attention to the problem. For the last couple weeks this seems to help. I just don't eat raw vegetables or whole grains. It's so counter-intuitive because of what everyone says is healthy (and all my previous healthy living attempts) but I've been eating a lot of the processed type foods I grew up on lately, eating every meal, allowing myself to give in to my sweet tooth and getting a bit of exercise. I think this combination of things as well as staying as stress-free as possible in my anxiety about it all is really working. I've been regular and less gassy than usual. Anyway, I'll see if this keeps up, if not I will certainly keep searching. Thanks again for your concern and helpfulness.


----------

